# J/22 vs Sonar 23



## pcassella (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a day sailer with good performance. There are a few J/22s in my area that race regularly but I'm also hoping to join a yacht club that races Sonars. I'm torn because they both seem to have a good pedigree but I haven't seen a comparison of these two boats specifically, despite their similarities. I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts comprising these two models. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I raced a J-22 for over a decade. I really love these boats. They sail well in almost all winds up to around 20 knots, at which point they take a lot of skill to sail safely. 

I have almost no time on a Sonar but was very impressed when I did sail one. 

I would think that the Sonar is probably the better daysailer, more forgiving, with a more comfortable sit in rather than sit on cockpit. The Sonar is a little better in light air or a chop, more normal helm feel. It also has better ergonomics. 

I would buy the boat that has a stable fleet since it will easier to resell when you are ready.

Jeff


----------



## gary guss (Jun 29, 2016)

Sonar has huge cockpit, was the paralympic boat for a long time. Large mainsail and smaller jib.. very solid boat


----------



## jeremiahbltz2 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've sailed on a Sonar a few times. They're wonderfully well-mannered boats, easy to control and easy on the crew. I haven't sailed a J/22, but I've got a few hours on J/24s. They can be pretty squirrely when the wind picks up. Looking at the 22, I see no reason that it would be any different. (This is not a bad thing, per se. Just that the J/22 may be a more adventurous, athletic experience.)

Really, though, I would pay more attention to the Sonar vs J/22 fleets.


----------



## Lockjaw (Sep 21, 2016)

J/22s have more of a dinghy feel, while Sonars are more 'keelboaty'. As Gary has noted, the Sonar's cockpit is much larger. Both are nice boats, very pleasant to sail.

Personally, I would focus less on a specific type of boat and more on the issue of what is actively raced in your neighbourhood. You will have more fun, and certainly learn a lot more, racing in a regular fleet of 20+ than a fleet of 5.

Unless you are keener on boat ownership than actual sailing, it would make sense to race as crew before taking the plunge and purchasing. It is an excellent opportunity to try before you buy', with minimal cost and commitment. And you will make friends, who will be aware of the history of secondhand boats coming on the market and can provide informed advice.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you want to race only, then pick either boat based on the local fleet you prefer.

If you want to daysail with adult friends, with racing as a side show, then buy a Sonar hands-down. The Sonar is a much more comfortable boat for casual sailing, especially for four or more adults. 

The best daysailer in my opinion is the Colgate 26, if you can afford one. It sails well with comfort for six adults, and you can race PHRF when you want.


----------



## Lockjaw (Sep 21, 2016)

*Other options*



sailingfool said:


> The best daysailer in my opinion is the Colgate 26, if you can afford one. It sails well with comfort for six adults, and you can race PHRF when you want.


If one-design is not a priority, the Colgate 26 indeed seems like it would indeed be a good choice. I've never sailed one, but it gets good reviews: see here and here. Of note, it features positive foam floatation: not crucial, but a nice feature to have.

A somewhat similar option would be the Catalina Capri 22. It's a simple boat that's both great for daysailing and decent for club racing, and I've had a lot of fun on one of those over the past few years. See generally reviews here and here.

IMO, many people - novice and experienced sailors alike - would be well-served by choosing uncomplicated small keelboats like these, rather than high-performance (and high-cost) sport boats or old, high-maintenance cruising boats. There's a lot to be said for boats that can be single-handed or double-handed for a pleasant daysail at the drop of a hat, and few people really need more performance or endurance.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I have no issues what so ever single handing my "performance cruising boat" IN fact it is far easier than the Alberg 30 I tried to sail solo.
Here is a big hint, you don't HAVE to tweak every sail control on every wind shift. SOme days I just do the set and forget while letting the AP do the steering. BUT it is very nice having all the toys available for when I am racing or just want to maximize performance, maybe try to point that extra little bit higher so I don't have to make that last tack to get into the channel into the bay.
If I'm out with non sailors I don't have to carry full sail or fly the 155% genny.
In short why handicap yourself? Don't have to use every bit of performance in your boat but it is nice to know it's there if you want/need it.


----------



## Lockjaw (Sep 21, 2016)

*Horses for courses*

Yes, point taken.

Personally I also prefer performance boats to slow coaches. As you suggest, they may be sailed casually when desired (and usually can be depowered without too much effort), but it is nice to have the bits and bobs available for when you want to really focus and get the boat sailing her best. My own pet peeve are boats with in-mast furling, which typically have mains sporting severely cut-down leeches.

Fred Roswold ("wingsail" on this forum) has written about this issue: see his posts #21, 25, 33 and 34 in the thread Boat Dreams, and see also his comments at "Where do old race boats go to die" (I find his arguments to be much more persuasive than the ill-informed opinions of John Harries). Sample follows.


> My feeling is that a boat which is fun to sail, and which sails really well, will be sailed more often than a boat which sails poorly, with excess clutter and too much weight in the ends, and on which things are inconvenient to operate. If it isn't fun to sail, and does not sail well, people won't sail it. And they don't. Spend any day in the Caribbean and watch how many boats motor from island to island when there is a nice cracking breeze up. And they all have roller furling mainsails, RIB dingys hanging on davits over the stern, and cockpits so enclosed and cluttered they are difficult to get out of. They wait in port for a weather window (four days without wind). No wonder.


So, my point was not that a simple, relatively low performance boat is invariably better than a high performance boat in all ways. I just believe that a relatively small, simple boat is a reasonable choice for many sailors - less expense, less hassles (more time spent sailing rather than fixing stuff) - and we should not be unduly influenced by marketing, or by imagining that we are the next Moitessier and so need a large, expensive, 'blue water' boat to sail on Lake Champlain or wherever. Sometimes the perfect can be the enemy of the good.

P.S. Alberg 30s are a bit ponderous, but still nice to sail. The GLAA and Chesapeake Bay Alberg 30 Association
http://www.alberg30.org have some fun rallies and OD regattas.

P.P.S. I don't consider the Capri 22 to be a slug, and I doubt the Colgate 26 is either.


----------



## sailorsr05 (Jan 24, 2018)

pcassella said:


> I'm looking to buy a day sailer with good performance. There are a few J/22s in my area that race regularly but I'm also hoping to join a yacht club that races Sonars. I'm torn because they both seem to have a good pedigree but I haven't seen a comparison of these two boats specifically, despite their similarities. I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts comprising these two models. Thanks!


I personally like the J22 better


----------

